# Fulu or SP44?



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

I bought 6 of these guys about 2 months ago at about less than an inch fry.
Sold them to me as Christmas Fulus but now I'm not so sure. Does anyone have any Christmas Fulus, I just want to make sure they are coz I am planning to sell em as a breeding group. Thanks for your time.

This is the dominant male in all 3 pics at about 3 inches showing off nicely.


----------



## Dan The Man (Sep 15, 2013)

*Christmas Fulu*

I also bought what I believe to be a group of 6 Christmas Fulu here in Winnipeg around December at about the same size you did. My dominant male looks very similar to yours but his body has a blue coloring and you can see the bars and his tail goes very red during feeding, when he raises his top fin he has green running along it. Don't know if this helps or just adds to the questions.


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

*Yala Swamp*



Dan The Man said:


> I also bought what I believe to be a group of 6 Christmas Fulu here in Winnipeg around December at about the same size you did. My dominant male looks very similar to yours but his body has a blue coloring and you can see the bars and his tail goes very red during feeding, when he raises his top fin he has green running along it. Don't know if this helps or just adds to the questions.


Thnx for your reply. I came across an artcle on africancichlids.net/articles/Mbipia_lutea

I'm convinced that my Fulus (and yours) are not Christmas Fulus but are actually variants of cichlids from the Yala Swamp of Lake Victoria.
Yours sound like the actual fish in the article which is the
Mbipia Lutea.
Let me know what you think. Thnx.


----------



## Dan The Man (Sep 15, 2013)

Interestingly enough the person I bought them from was also selling Mbipia Lutea. I have wondered if that was what I had gotten from the beginning, but thought maybe I was being to suspicious. I'm not that great at identifying fry. He has offered me a group of lutea as well when I traded him my yellowtail acei. Maybe I should take him up on this offer, I might actually end up with the Christmas Fulu I thought I was purchasing. No regrets though. The dominant male comes to the front of the tank when my wife calls him and colors on command. (Only for her) Pretty wild! LOL Good luck with the group.


----------



## Ralfie Boy (Apr 18, 2011)

There are a few people selling what has since been discovered not to be xmas fulu's that were purchased from Livefish Direct. They since pulled this species with all of the back lash. They look like a cross with a Pundimilla Nyerei species.
If you are interested in Vic's, I have Kyoga Flamebacks one male coloured up at around 2 inch plus and 3 females 1-1.5 inches. Parents are on site, you are guaranteed a nice species. They are closer to extinction than the Xmas fulu.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

cichlid-forum.com

Post in the unidentified fish section of the forums. Those guys are true cichlid experts. The best guys in North America are all there. They'll tell you what those fish are 100%.


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

*Right On!*



Ralfie Boy said:


> There are a few people selling what has since been discovered not to be xmas fulu's that were purchased from Livefish Direct. They since pulled this species with all of the back lash. They look like a cross with a Pundimilla Nyerei species.
> If you are interested in Vic's, I have Kyoga Flamebacks one male coloured up at around 2 inch plus and 3 females 1-1.5 inches. Parents are on site, you are guaranteed a nice species. They are closer to extinction than the Xmas fulu.


You're absolutely right RalfieBoy. The guy who sold it showed me the father and it looked exactly like a pundamillia nyererei and I thought " wow" , at that point
I didn't care about Xmas Fulus but hoping that one of the males I get would look as stunning as the Pundamillia Nyererei. This hybrid/variant or whatchamacallit is just as colourful as any cichlid I've seen, but just like any other fishkeeper I want to know what I really have.

It's a gamble when you buy a bunch of tiny fry. I've learned from this and will be more careful in the future.
Thnx for the offer, I'm moving in a month and we'll see what happens.


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

*nice!*



mistersprinkles said:


> cichlid-forum.com
> 
> Post in the unidentified fish section of the forums. Those guys are true cichlid experts. The best guys in North America are all there. They'll tell you what those fish are 100%.


Thnx for the link Mr.sprinkles, I'll check it out asap.


----------



## Ralfie Boy (Apr 18, 2011)

Finatics had some Pundamillia Nyererei last time I was there. I forget which type. They are a cool Vic!


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

Ralfie Boy said:


> Finatics had some Pundamillia Nyererei last time I was there. I forget which type. They are a cool Vic!


 i breed xystixchromis phytohagus , i have a colony, on site to view, not hybrid cross


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

That's what sucks about Vics...there's so much crossbreeding it's almost impossible to know what you're getting. They look gorgeous nonetheless.

This is what I purchased as a Sp.44 though many throughout the years have said its not 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

cinsal09 said:


> That's what sucks about Vics...there's so much crossbreeding it's almost impossible to know what you're getting. They look gorgeous nonetheless.
> 
> This is what I purchased as a Sp.44 though many throughout the years have said its not
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


 thats not a species # 44, loks like a pundamillia nyereria ruti island picture above


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

See? Lol...lots have said different. Sad thing is I bought this from a breeder that "specializes" in Vics.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

cinsal09 said:


> See? Lol...lots have said different. Sad thing is I bought this from a breeder that "specializes" in Vics.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


if your looking for vics, i breed them let me know i house a few kinds of victorians, that person maybe a breeder, but you your self have to research what your buying, get as much info as you can so your not misled, i know what your buying is lidgit, many ppl don't know this or are new to the hobby,


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

I bought them as 1" fry...even with all the reading I did ahead of time it would have been hard to tell at that size. Thanks though...I'm doing Tangs currently.... have 6 Christmas Fulu growing out from when I had a pair...but will eventually give those away I think. Vics are gorgeous.


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

*pundamillia*



cinsal09 said:


> That's what sucks about Vics...there's so much crossbreeding it's almost impossible to know what you're getting. They look gorgeous nonetheless.
> 
> This is what I purchased as a Sp.44 though many throughout the years have said its not
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


I agree with shotokan, I think it is a pundamillia nyererei.
My fish (I'm sure of it this time through my own research)
are pundamillia nyererei/sp44 hybrid.

They are commercially produced in Thailand! They are sold as pundamillia nyererei Thailand go figure.

But anyways I think you got a better deal.


----------

